
Kazakh mathematician may have solved $1 million puzzle - prateekj
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24915-kazakh-mathematician-may-have-solved-1-million-puzzle.html
======
ergoproxy
There was a brief (1min 30sec), funny interview with Mukhtarbay Otelbayev
discussing his achievement on Kazakh TV. He says: "When Westerners think of
Kazakhstan, they think of 'Borat'\--I want to break that opinion." It was
posted to YouTube on 11 Jan 2014, and it's in English. The URL is
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnjJYDDYJDg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnjJYDDYJDg)
[video]

His proposed solution to the Navier-Stokes problem is free online at
[http://www.math.kz/images/journal/2013-4/Otelbaev_N-
S_21_12_...](http://www.math.kz/images/journal/2013-4/Otelbaev_N-
S_21_12_2013.pdf) [pdf]

Otelbayev's proof is a hundred pages. It's in Russian. There is a 1-page
English summary at the end. He says his students are working on an English
translation, and it will be available soon.

